# The study of orchestration - international student edition



## mac (May 25, 2017)

Is there any difference between the international student edition and the normal one? Both paperback fourth editions, but the student edition is half the price (on amazon.co.uk at least). It doesn't ask for student ID or anything, but I'm wondering if there's a difference in that the digital content perhaps not isn't included with the student edition.


----------



## T.j. (May 25, 2017)

You get access to the content with the student edition (even if you're not a student).

I'm not sure what the differences are but i can tell you that the student edition uses the flimsiest paper i've ever seen.
It's like half the thickness of a normal sheet and it's incredibly easy to damage (very sensitive to sweat as well).

Sure the price was great but if i had to buy it again I would pick the hardcover


----------



## mac (May 25, 2017)

Thanks @T.j. 

Not sure the flimsy paper would bother me too much as long as you can't see through to the print on the opposite side?


----------



## T.j. (May 25, 2017)

You can see through it, not enough to be really bothersome but i can 100% see the writing on the next page


----------



## mac (May 27, 2017)

@T.j. I'm sure I read somewhere that you only receive 12 months access to the audio files, after which, you have to take out a yearly subscription. Is that true?


----------



## T.j. (May 27, 2017)

mac said:


> @T.j. I'm sure I read somewhere that you only receive 12 months access to the audio files, after which, you have to take out a yearly subscription. Is that true?



I'm not 100% sure, but it would be news to me..
No mention of it anywhere during purchase, registration, on the website or in the book.

You can mail W.W. Norton to make sure, please let me know what they have to say!
I'd be highly surprised though; if that's your business model you owe it to at least be clear about it up front


----------



## mac (May 27, 2017)

This is an excerpt from an Amazon review;

"The publisher takes the book into the digital era by replacing the accompanying CD with a website where you can listen to the examples. HOWEVER, hidden in the small print of the user agreement it says that you only get access to the media files for one year (!!). If you want to have access to the files after that time, you have to pay another 40 dollars per year that you want to access them. They never advertise this at the time of sale, which I think is very misleading."

There's another review that says the same thing. I can't seem to find a definitive answer, but I'll email Norton.


----------



## agarner32 (May 27, 2017)

Unfortunately that's pretty common with college textbooks. I have the instructor's version and account so it's not limited to a year, but they limit students to a year. I agree that it's misleading and I've complained about it to publishers. The non-college student doesn't realize this because it's not made clear. From the publisher's point of view it's all about making money.

I'd just record each track as you listen to them and organize them in iTunes.


----------



## mac (May 27, 2017)

agarner32 said:


> Unfortunately that's pretty common with college textbooks. I have the instructor's version and account so it's not limited to a year, but they limit students to a year. I agree that it's misleading and I've complained about it to publishers. The non-college student doesn't realize this because it's not made clear. From the publisher's point of view it's all about making money.
> 
> I'd just record each track as you listen to them and organize them in iTunes.



I don't suppose you know if the non-student version has unlimited access, do you?


----------



## agarner32 (May 27, 2017)

There isn't a college and non-college version that I'm aware of. Although non-college students certainly purchase the book, it's designed as college textbook. If you have instructor rights you also get the solutions to the workbook exercises which is very nice. It's too bad those aren't available to non-college students, but for obvious reasons it is not.

Aaron


----------

